# Noticed a couple white spots on my cardinals...



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Should I treat for ick now? Don't want to jump the gun, but as new as I am to the hobby, I'm pretty sure that's what it is considering they came from (gulp) Petsmart. Anyway, what's the best medicine for this stuff? LIke I said, it's been awhile. Are there any down sides to treating for ick?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

If your sure its ick I think you should treat right away. There are lots of different treatments out there and I really don't know which one is best. When I got a fish that came down with Ick a while back I treated with melanin blue or something like that. Realy I went to the store down the road and asked for recomendations. Got the stuff and followed the directions and the fish lived.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

you should treat it while it isn't that strong...just make sure that there are no sensitive species in your tank such as catfish.loaches,etc

if not you could do the higher temperature method in which you raise the temperature in your tank to like 84 and apply salt to the aquarium and that should take care of the ick

hopes this helps


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you have ich, I find the advice here  to be on target.


----------

